# Death or Cake?



## alexachucarro (Jul 24, 2002)

What would you prefer? Try to parody the question to the Spanish Inquisition (for those who don't know Eddie)...


----------



## Brewster (Jul 24, 2002)

i don't get it....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 24, 2002)

What kind of frosting does death have?


----------



## btoneill (Jul 24, 2002)

What about some chicken?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

Can I get my death decorated with candles?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 24, 2002)

THE CAKE IS POISIONED

ok i don't know


----------



## btoneill (Jul 24, 2002)

Le singe est sur la branche.

Je suis le president de Burundi.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 25, 2002)

the *ONLY*part of that that i understood was something about you and/being the president


----------



## btoneill (Jul 25, 2002)

jet: Guess you don't know Eddie  Try doing a google search for "cake or death"


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by btoneill _
> *Le singe est sur la branche.
> 
> Je suis le president de Burundi. *



 very good, Geoff, God of biscuits


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by btoneill _
> *jet: Guess you don't know Eddie  Try doing a google search for "cake or death"  *



I didn't even know there was a web site, wicked!


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, if the cake is poisoned I pick Cake because, Hey... Free Cake


----------



## btoneill (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm sorry, but we're fresh out of cake. 

Brian


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

DAMN!


----------



## hazmat (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by btoneill _
> *I'm sorry, but we're fresh out of cake.
> *



So my choice is.... "Or death?"


----------



## btoneill (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah, what'll you have?


----------



## hazmat (Jul 26, 2002)

Well I'll have the chicken then, please.


----------



## btoneill (Jul 26, 2002)

oh alright, tastes like human you know...


----------



## hazmat (Jul 26, 2002)

Would you like a white wine with that?

Thank you for flying Church of England, cake or death.


----------



## davebz (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll have the Spam Eggs, Spam Bacon, Spam, Spam and Spam.

Better yet, I'll take THE COMFY CHAIR.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 5, 2006)

Let us not forget that immortal quote:

"Qu'il mangent de la brioche".







_Margaret Thatcher on striking coal miners 1982_


----------



## davebz (Jul 5, 2006)

I know why Margaret Thatcher was forced out.  Too controversial to discuss on-line though.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 5, 2006)

davebz said:
			
		

> I know why Margaret Thatcher was forced out.  Too controversial to discuss on-line though.


Oh come on, you've started something now.


----------



## Timmargh (Jul 6, 2006)

Help! I'm covered in bees!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 6, 2006)

davebz said:
			
		

> I know why Margaret Thatcher was forced out.  Too controversial to discuss on-line though.



nothing is too controversial for online.  that's why everyone does it.  it's the most anonymous you can get, just about.

i could say i hated all the portuguese and nothing would really come of it.  other than Giaguara (spelling?) disliking me, of course... 

so come on: speak up.


----------



## reed (Jul 16, 2006)

ya, what gives with Maggy baby?


----------

